# Country scene pattern wanted



## ColeyS1 (11 Oct 2015)

Hi guys I'm gonna be a bit cheeky posting in here if that's o.k. A while ago I bought a massive 3ft-4ft circular saw blade from eBay. Mostly cost I just liked the look of it and the other part thinking it'd make a nice garden ornament, perhaps to just leave rusting away. 
I stumbled across a few pics of people that had cut out circular saw blades similar to this-














Is there anywhere I could look that might have something similar to what I'm after. The last pic is the closest I could find to an English country scene, a lot of what I've found is American, eagles etc.
It'd be nice to have enough detail to look interesting but not overly intricate. Hopefully the blade I have is old so won't be toughened, if it does take 30 metal cutting jigsaw blades I think it'd be money well spent and entertaining 
Once I can find a circular pattern I'll print it out and use a overhead projector to get the pattern the right size on the blade.
Any pointers would be gratefully received, one day I'll get a decent hegner !!!

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimiJimi (13 Oct 2015)

The Scrollsaw Workshop has quite a few countryside patterns here http://www.stevedgood.com/catalog/

Try searching under the Art category. I found a few a varying complexity.

Jimi


----------



## Claymore (13 Oct 2015)

...........


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 Oct 2015)

Thanks for those links chaps, I'll have a look at them in front the pc tonight  last night I spent a couple hours browsing through 1000s of patterns. At the moment I've got about 15 that I'm still looking at that would do, but none have really jumped out as being the ideal one. I'm probably being a bit too fussy but I'd like to find one that feels right before the screeching begins 
I had most success googling plate scrollssaw pattern even then I struggled keeping concentration by seeing loads of other stuff that looked amazing !

Cheers
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Oct 2015)

Bit of an update with this. stevegoods site had loads of patterns, very similar to the ones I was looking at buying from another site. I found a few that I think will look o.k, just about to set the projector up and shine on the blade. I can see how scrolling could become very addictive. I've seen quite a few patterns that aren't suitable for this but they just look amazing so have been added to my 'to do' folder.
Cheers 
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gilljc (17 Oct 2015)

looking forward to seeing the finished project


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Oct 2015)

gilljc":1q5lrwe9 said:


> looking forward to seeing the finished project


:lol: me to, I'm already having doubts on whether a jigsaw will be up to the job.








That's the easy bit done. I just need to think of something to fill the big gap on the top left hand side




I can't draw to save my life so it might get entertaining 

Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Claymore (17 Oct 2015)

........


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2015)

Claymore":hav9zycd said:


> That will be great if ya manage to pull it off! better you than me though lol what about putting some overhanging tree branches to the top left?
> Have fun
> Brian


Brian I'd have loved to do the tree thing but I just haven't got the drawing ability to do it ! After watching a few people on YouTube freehand cutting with a plasma I've realised if it doesn't cut with a jigsaw it's not gonna be possible at all :|
The other concern is a small width jigsaw blade kerf probably isn't going to be clear enough when trying to pick out the extra details on the pattern. That'll mean those detail parts will probably need widening to be visible from a distance. One good thing though is I can probably do away with a few bits that are there to hold more delicate smaller pieces together. 
This morning I traced what I've already got onto film, then I'm embarrassed to say googled pictures of clouds and tried to copy onto the film




Not entirely sure if I'm happy with the outcome but I think it looks better than a big gap.




Hopefully I can leave everything set up today and have another look with a clear head in the morning. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on the addition if poss. I've looked it at so much I can't decide anything now :lol:

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcros (18 Oct 2015)

i don't think that this will work with a jigsaw. what about a hand fret saw, with metal cutting blades? would have to be a big one though.


----------



## Claymore (18 Oct 2015)

...........


----------



## boboxsi (18 Oct 2015)

Hm as i know there is a lot of DIY cnc routers. My be they made this with cnc router. Today you can make 
picture in corel draw and than import, transplant in CAD in a few sec.

here some links 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jUr-Lv_Ieg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t_t8Sp0fAg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXnbnxb4iyw


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'm definitely gonna be gutted if I can't do anything with it. Brian the grindy engraving thing could work, I guess I'd just need to alter the image a bit so it looks more like a drawing instead of a pattern. There's a few tight radius 's that will be difficult to turn using the blade but I'm hoping a few rough cuts near the line should be enough to get the metal to bend a bit.
If the whole blades hardened then I'm stuffed. Once I start drilling holes that'll probably give a good indication if it'll play nicely. 
Ideally I need a waterproof jigsaw with a big bottle of coolant dripping onto the cut  I'm looking forward to the first test cut/hole !

Cheers guys
Coley 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Oct 2015)

Gutted ! Curiosity got the better of me so I tried jigsawing a small bit. New jigsaw blade doesn't touch it, the whole blade must be hardened 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Feb 2016)

I managed to borrow a plasma cutter and began cutting last night. In hindsight I really really wish I'd practiced on something to start with. It's so difficult to try and follow a line but I suspect this is due to the plasma not being on the right setting.
View attachment 20160203

If I can get away with it I think I'll be able to put up with its raggedness and put it down to being my first practice piece. I've emailed the plasma company to see what settings they'd recommend and am itching to get back in the shop to have another try. I've borrowed it off of a friend of a friend. He seemed to think the current setting (25 amps 3 bar ) should be o.k, but Internet searching leads me to think it might be a bit off.

Cheers

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## boboxsi (4 Feb 2016)

I didnt find your post 14 days ago. 

Here in Slovenia cut this with H2O (hammer) 

here is link 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_UA8kSC5MU

Some of tham cuts the wood - but as i spoke it has to be plywood made of proper glue - water proff

link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5-atvt8OEg


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Feb 2016)

Interesting videos ! That plywood cutting looks so clean and fast. I'm sure having it somehow cnc cut would have been the ultimate, but that would have taken the fun out of it, not to mention costing a few quid.
Here's a few progress pics 












Once I chip all the rubbish off the back I'll have a better idea what else needs doing to the front. I've accepted up close it'll look rough, hopefully better further away- like most of the stuff I make  
Coley


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Feb 2016)

Up close it does look rough but from far away (i.e. your top two pics) it looks simply amazing; it truly is a work of art. I'd have that in my garden any day of the week!


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Feb 2016)

Aggrajag":31iaod3c said:


> Up close it does look rough but from far away (i.e. your top two pics) it looks simply amazing; it truly is a work of art. I'd have that in my garden any day of the week!


Thanks for your comment, its appreciated  its finished now which is a relief! 




The top curve (first bit I tried using a mdf template to do) is the bit that really spoils it imho- really wish I'd just done that bit freehand. 
I reinforced the fence panel it was going on.




Then used some rusty bolt heads to hold the blade back.




Pleased it's finally out the workshop, it was a steep but enjoyable learning curve !

Cheers
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## linkshouse (7 Feb 2016)

That's well impressive!

It looks great in the garden, and, as a garden ornament it will generally be viewed from a distance so any rough edges won't matter.

Like I said - impressive. I want one!

Phill


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Feb 2016)

I said it once, I'll paraphrase it again - stunning.


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys  I nearly started another thread to ask how to speed up the rusting process for the edges. I was very surprised to find over night it had already started doing its thing! 
The plasma cutter I borrowed was really unpredictable- if it had been my own I'd have tinkered around with it, buying a new regulator and sorting out the dodgy loose earth lead amongst other things. The company responded to my email rather quickly, to cut a long story short, the second half was finished with a new plasma cutter from them- the difference was staggering !!! I just need to make a few other things with it now to make the cost seem a bit less on this project 



Coley


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Feb 2016)

You can always justify the cost  The first ornament I made my other half saved me about £200 at the Christmas markets. The fact I spent £400 on machinery, wood, tools, varnish, stain, sandpaper etc etc etc doesn't come into it!


----------

